
Why does the coronavirus spread so easily between people? - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00660-x
======
ganeshkrishnan
They haven't mentioned that this new covid-19 virus infects the top part of
the lungs which makes transmission much more easier as opposed to SARS which
infected the inner part of the lungs and hence required more effort to
transmit it.

------
gentleman11
The director of the WHO recently announced it spreads less effectively than
the seasonal flu. It was a front page story on hn, I’m having trouble finding
the link though

~~~
sohkamyung
If the WHO director really said that, then it should be available at the WHO
press release section, I believe. [1]. Or perhaps it was a false HN headline.

[1] [https://www.who.int/news-room/releases](https://www.who.int/news-
room/releases)

